# Yet another Ferguson casualty



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ferguson police Chief Tom Jackson has resigned


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Ferguson police Chief Tom Jackson has resigned


Yeah, another PC casualty. Someone had to fall to feed the PC dragon. :nutkick:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Just one more victim of the black racists in the current administration. It's payback time and they will have their pound of flesh.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I wonder who is paying for that demonstrators. They are all work fearing progressives that live on food-stamps. The only thing that interest them is where the next drug comes from. And they don't have any money to pay for a travel ticked to Ferguson. If they would have that money, they would spend it on drugs and not for a Bus ticket to Ferguson. The most of them don't even know where Ferguson is. 

For their daily drogs, food and shelter they stand in the Dessert and protest against the Sand that they stay on.
So who pays for travel, Hotel and drugs so they are in Ferguson to demonstrate?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe that the city manager was ousted last week.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sadly I believe as these so called protests continue in America you will see more and law enforcement throwing in the towel...... Also, less and less "good" people will want to enter into law enforcement...... Result: A force of mercenaries enforcing the law.........

The American way of old is fading fast and the future does not look very bright.......

Do not even get me started on the so called race issue in America..........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Sadly I believe as these so called protests continue in America you will see more and law enforcement throwing in the towel...... Also, less and less "good" people will want to enter into law enforcement...... Result: As force of mercenaries enforcing the law.........
> 
> The American way of old is fading fast and the future does not look very bright.......
> 
> Do not even get me started on the so called race issue in America..........


You made some good points, and yes, I agree.

I didn't think I would see "it" in my lifetime, but it looks as if I will indeed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While the racism and bigotry that was found to be fairly endemic in the Ferguson PD has nothing to do with the Michael Brown case, the Justice Department's investigation did find some fairly serious abuses.
So far, at least one city-government official, a municipal-court judge, and the Police Chief have seen fit to resign as a result of the findings.

Some pretty damaging evidence was uncovered. Some of it has been made public.

I am not convinced, however, that the high rate of arrests and citations shown to have been showered upon Ferguson's Black community was disproportionate, considering the similar record among all of the other Black communities in the US. It can't be that every American police agency is run by, or populated with, overt racists.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

It's sad so many lives and careers have been ruined. The real injustice here how from the President on down the lies and deceit and pop stirring was done without waiting for the truth to come out.

From the beginning it was doomed with ugly racism on the part of Obama, Holder, Sharptongue and the community supporting a young criminal and fleeing from the truth that eventually came out. 

What really bothers me is that the media still call him, "An unarmed black youth." just to keep the deceit going.

This kind of useless reporting would never come out when I grew up. They actually looked for the truth.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I just heard that 2 Ferguson police officers were shot by people protesting something or other after the police chief resigned. Why do they always wait until it's dark to announce something in Missouri?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I just heard that 2 Ferguson police officers were shot by people protesting something or other after the police chief resigned. Why do they always wait until it's dark to announce something in Missouri?


Well - my guess is, if you want to speak to your clients that have to fear the daylight you have to speak in the darkness. Makes sense to me.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> While the racism and bigotry that was found to be fairly endemic in the Ferguson PD has nothing to do with the Michael Brown case, the Justice Department's investigation did find some fairly serious abuses.
> So far, at least one city-government official, a municipal-court judge, and the Police Chief have seen fit to resign as a result of the findings.
> 
> Some pretty damaging evidence was uncovered. Some of it has been made public.
> ...


Thank you for a balanced view.



neorebel said:


> The real injustice here how from the President on down the lies and deceit and pop [sic] stirring was done without waiting for the truth to come out.


Ahem! The truth HAS come out - it is just not what you wanted to hear. See Steve's quote above.

edit: That would be the "pot" that got stirred, BTW


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

PT111Pro said:


> I wonder who is paying for that demonstrators. They are all work fearing progressives that live on food-stamps. The only thing that interest them is where the next drug comes from. And they don't have any money to pay for a travel ticked to Ferguson. If they would have that money, they would spend it on drugs and not for a Bus ticket to Ferguson. The most of them don't even know where Ferguson is.
> 
> For their daily drogs, food and shelter they stand in the Dessert and protest against the Sand that they stay on.
> So who pays for travel, Hotel and drugs so they are in Ferguson to demonstrate?


I am impressed and curious concerning the depth of your iniformation. I, for one, am very curious to know how you came by a list of all the demonstrators and their home addresses, as well as their employment status.

Please enlighten us.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

high pockets said:


> I am impressed and curious concerning the depth of your iniformation. I, for one, am very curious to know how you came by a list of all the demonstrators and their home addresses, as well as their employment status.
> 
> Please enlighten us.


I fear there was a certain amount of hyperbole in PT111's post.....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

neorebel said:


> It's sad so many lives and careers have been ruined. The real injustice here how from the President on down the lies and deceit and pop stirring was done without waiting for the truth to come out.
> 
> From the beginning it was doomed with ugly racism on the part of Obama, Holder, Sharptongue and the community supporting a young criminal and fleeing from the truth that eventually came out.
> 
> ...


That is exacty right. They jumped on Darren Wilson and Ferguson PD, trumpeting how Mike Brown was just a misunderstood, lovable teddy bear who was executed in the street..."It's a state execution" Al Sharpton cried! Come to find out, the DOJ later admitted "Hand Up, Don't Shoot" never happened, yet Wilson is still the bad guy, and heads have to roll b/c sum'bady gon' PAY!

Sickening. Only a racist throws the race card.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> I just heard that 2 Ferguson police officers were shot by people protesting something or other after the police chief resigned. Why do they always wait until it's dark to announce something in Missouri?


Ummm, they don't -- the actual announcement was made in the very early afternoon.....


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> high pockets
> I am impressed and curious concerning the depth of your information. I, for one, am very curious to know how you came by a list of all the demonstrators and their home addresses, as well as their employment status.


Thx for your kind evaluation.
But you see that is this way.

You see, I am working, my neighbors are working regardless if they are black, white, red or brown they cant just run of to demonstrate for something somewhere. You see people have to work for a living.The people that shoot policeman in the face from other demonstrators hidden, they don't work. They can't because not even a Marxist can be on the Street demonstrating shoot at police and work at the same time.They can't possibly work because they can not stay this long away from their jobs. That is going on now since months. So someone that actually works and pays TAX cant not go for sure. And GMA/ABC said that the demonstrators coming from outside mostly even out of state. ABC TV is now really not accused to be a conservative media.

But what about young people, Students from College?
Well - no, no sorry doesn't work. Maria a young girl their family is legally immigrated from Honduras she was 7 when she arrived, is in the middle of Nursing School. She said, no I can't. It would set me back 1 or 2 Semesters I would even have to start all over. MaryLee wants to become a engineer. She dreams from the Aircraft Industry. No she said if you don't make your degree early the good jobs are gone. The carrier students that finally with 30 or later make some kind of degree just working at Walimarkt than. So no time for that racist crap.

Well - they don't have time to travel to Ferguson and sure enough not any interests to demonstrate because a brutal violent career criminal after burglarizing a gas station where he had harmed the station clerk get caught by police, refused the arrest attacked the police and get shot. If you are not a liberal activist why should you go there and harm unsuspecting people? What is there to demonstrate about? Why should anyone go there and waist their money? Why wasting student loans that they have to pay back for a primitive racist agenda of the liberal media an the democratic party? Who in his/her clear mind would do that.
An unemployed? Well they don't have the money to waist and they better looking for a job, because the progressive only pay them that works for them. But I don't know if professional looter, street fighter and demonstrator is satisfying on the long run as a profession.

A Bus ticked from here to Ferguson cost more than $ 500.00 round trip, you want to go home too sometime when its all over. Why should anyone that is not payed to do so demonstrate and harm in Ferguson People. Don't tell me there are no unsuspecting people harmed.

I know who will do that. Like in Amsterdam Holland, in Munich Germany, in Nice France, in Brisbane Australia and Cap in S-Afrika..............
You will find them down on the Park day and night, on the back of Airport Dr. laying stoned in the mud. That's the ones. The laying there waiting for the next fix, may breaking a car window if they see something that is easy to pawn or burglarize a home for goods to pawn. 
That's the liberal/progressive demonstrator that are used for the agendas of Marxist agendas. Only 10-15 democrats needed whit a clear drug free mind to being interviewed over and over by the liberal media because the drug addict don't even know where they are. This is how they do that all over the world from Russia, to Asia, to Europe to Australia, to Africa all the way down and now also in the US.
Get used to it and vote against it if you don't like it, but don't tell me I don't know where those demonstrators coming from, who does the logistic on that and who pays them to do whatever they do. Do you know how much a demonstration logistic, transport, food and shelter cost. Any Idea? Without logistic, transport, and a ton of money there are no demonstrations. No where on earth. A spontaneous demonstration don't last longer than a view hours. People run out of money, don't know where to go next, have to go pddy or found a Bar where they Party further. Soon the don't even know whats going on and what to do ...... Demonstrations that last more than 1 day need money a lot of money and a professional crew for the set up in the background.
That is now really nothing new.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> While the racism and bigotry that was found to be fairly endemic in the Ferguson PD has nothing to do with the Michael Brown case, the Justice Department's investigation did find some fairly serious abuses.
> So far, at least one city-government official, a municipal-court judge, and the Police Chief have seen fit to resign as a result of the findings.
> 
> Some pretty damaging evidence was uncovered. Some of it has been made public.
> ...


Well said sir. Much of the violence could have been averted if there were a true statesman calling for calm, healing and reconciliation in the white house. Unfortunately we got the neighborhood agitator with a chip on his shoulder fanning the flames of racism.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

No racism; no Sharpton, no Jackson, no Farrakahn, no Wright, no Holder, no Obama. It's in their best self interests to keep racism alive. Where would any of them be today without it? No wonder they fan the flames. What positive image does the black community expect from the outside world, when they burn down their own homes and businesses based on an outright lie? Fueled and perpetuated by the present administration and Leftist instigators. You do not see these things happening in non minority communities. As far as the "Just Us" department investigation; it was a "yes, *but*" situation where they had to find something to somewhat justify the rioting and looting. Community anger? Bullshit! They'll use any excuse to go out and riot and loot. Then they expect the rest of us to pick up the tab and rebuild their community. I really feel sorry for the decent and honest people that are stuck there, that had their homes and livelihoods destroyed. Where the hell are they going to go? Whose going to want to move there?

A life of dependency never breeds success. It only enslaves them to their benefactors. Their benefactors want to keep it that way. It is the only thing that keeps them in power. Eventually they will drag down the entire country. Pushing the middle class who will be forced to pay for it further down the economic ladder and into some form of government dependency. That is the Leftist's master plan. Sooner or later the social safety net will sink the boat that cast it, as more and more people find it less profitable to produce. This is what Socialism is all about, equally shared misery except for those at the very top. This is where we are headed. It is no surprise that they do not want us to have guns. The United States of America will resemble Ferguson, Misery er Missouri in the not too distant future.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank U desertman well said.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It's all about revenge. Obama and Holder could go on TV and proclaim that Officer Wilson did nothing wrong and there is no evidence of racism, but the real racists in America want blood, not justice.


----------

